# Hello fellow growers and tokers that also play videogames. Battlefield 5 platoonmates needed



## Thekatt9878 1 (May 1, 2019)

I am looking for people who want to join the stoners of death platoon. Need good players who are reliable and understand the objective to win


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 30, 2019)

What platform are you playing on?

Jacob


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> What platform are you playing on?
> 
> Jacob


Dreamcast


----------

